# Netflix: Biene Maja fliegt wegen Penis aus dem Programm



## AntonioFunes (22. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix: Biene Maja fliegt wegen Penis aus dem Programm* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Netflix: Biene Maja fliegt wegen Penis aus dem Programm*


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2017)

lol .. wobei die CG Variante ja eh sehr lieblos gemacht ist.
Nicht wirklich schade drum.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2017)

dabei ist doch bekannt dass Bienchen un Blümchen und so, naja ...


----------



## WeeFilly (22. September 2017)

Die Amerikaner......

Als ob die sechsjährigen sowas noch nie gesehen hätten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde da keinen Penis. Ich entdecke da nur das Bild eines Hasens auf dem Baumstamm, der die Ohren hoch gestellt und angelegt hat. Da der Designer aber kein besonders guter Zeichner ist, fehlen da ein paar Details.


----------



## linktheminstrel (22. September 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich finde da keinen Penis. Ich entdecke da nur das Bild eines Hasens auf dem Baumstamm, der die Ohren hoch gestellt und angelegt hat. Da der Designer aber kein besonders guter Zeichner ist, fehlen da ein paar Details.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. September 2017)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich dachte, der Smiley macht deutlich, dass mein Kommentar nicht ernst gemeint war. ^^


----------



## SpieleKing (22. September 2017)

Wie kann man nur so brüde sein. Ich glaube wenn die Amis endlich mal ein wenig offener und nicht prüde wären, hätte sie weniger Frust und wären nicht immer so auf Krieg aus =D


----------



## USA911 (22. September 2017)

Tja die Mutter braucht so einen Willie anscheinend sehr dringend, vor Neid zerfressen 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> dabei ist doch bekannt dass Bienchen un Blümchen und so, naja ...



Ich popp Dich bist Du blühst


----------



## Orzhov (22. September 2017)

Solche Überreaktionen sind einfach lachhaft.


----------



## kriand (22. September 2017)

Eine Frau entdeckte bei ihrem Mann eine Art Penis. Dieser musste daraufhin entfernt werden...


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2017)

Das Lustige ist ja, dass vermutlich kein Kind je einen Penis darin erkennen würde.


----------



## Honigpumpe (22. September 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Lustige ist ja, dass vermutlich kein Kind je einen Penis darin erkennen würde.



Habe ich mir auch so gedacht. Das ist dann wohl der sogenannte Streisand-Effekt, denn jetzt werden die Kinder erst recht nach dem Bildchen suchen.

Ich stelle mir da so eine überengagierte Christenmutti aus dem Bible Belt vor, so mit selbstgehäkeltem Oberteil und Rüschenhemdchen ... Wer sowas als Mama hat, ist schon gestraft genug.


----------



## Schalkmund (22. September 2017)

Richtig so, Penisse haben nichts in Kindern und Kinderserien zu suchen!


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ich popp Dich bist Du blühst







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nShAir5BMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (22. September 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. wobei die CG Variante ja eh sehr lieblos gemacht ist.



Naja, die alte Biene Maja war ja wohl auch eher eine Billigproduktion und erhagelte sich damals viel Kritik.
Da steckt schon viel Nostalgie dahinter. Dass die 3D Fassung ähnlichen Kultstatus erreichen wird bezweifle ich trotzdem. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Solche Überreaktionen sind einfach lachhaft.



Wäre es ein gekrizeltes Hakenkreuz gewesen, oder ein Strichmännchen am Galgen, hätte es bei uns auch ne Menge Aufregung gegeben. Aber dass man die Folge ganz entfernt halte ich auch für überzogen. Zumal man es ohne Bearbeitung kaum erkennt.

Da hatte sich einer der französischen Künstler wohl ein kleines Späßle erlaubt. Mon dieu!


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Naja, die alte Biene Maja war ja wohl auch eher eine Billigproduktion und erhagelte sich damals viel Kritik.
> Da steckt schon viel Nostalgie dahinter. Dass die 3D Fassung ähnlichen Kultstatus erreichen wird bezweifle ich trotzdem.



Mag sein - im Gegensatz zur CG Variante, finde ich, hat aber die alte Biene doch um einiges mehr Charme.
Die CG Version finde ich persönlich einfach zu steril.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201803192 (22. September 2017)

Wo ist das Problem... geht doch um Bienchen und Blümchen :p


----------



## Arcadia2012 (22. September 2017)

Arme Menschheit.


----------



## KylRoy (23. September 2017)

War wahrscheinlich eine Trump Wählerin, die sind alle ein bisschen blöd. 

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (23. September 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner......
> 
> Als ob die sechsjährigen sowas noch nie gesehen hätten.



Du kannst doch nicht davon ausgehen das die Größte Porno Industrie der Welt, aber zugleich laut Gesetzt in einigen Staaten prüdeste Gesetze der Welt hat sowas gutheißt.
So etwas nennt man eben voll verlogene Gesellschaft. Aber so etwas kennt man ja aus vielen anderen Bereichen, Wasser Predigen und Champus trinken.


----------



## Batze (23. September 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner......
> 
> Als ob die sechsjährigen sowas noch nie gesehen hätten.





KylRoy schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich eine Trump Wählerin, die sind alle ein bisschen blöd.
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Auch wenn du hier gerne einen auf politisch machen willst. Aber Trump hat mit den verklemmten Amis und diesem Thema nun mal gar nichts am Hut. Das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sowas auszubeuten  ist mal wieder typisch für eine gewisse Seite. Schäm dich.


----------



## KylRoy (23. September 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Auch wenn du hier gerne einen auf politisch machen willst. Aber Trump hat mit den verklemmten Amis und diesem Thema nun mal gar nichts am Hut. Das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Sowas auszubeuten  ist mal wieder typisch für eine gewisse Seite. Schäm dich.


Verklemmte Leute sind wenig weltoffen. Deswegen auch wenig gebildet und deswegen dämlich genug Trump zu wählen.

Die Logik-Kette ist doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer. Und nein, für so eine nichtige Lächerlichkeit schäme ich mich bestimmt nicht.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aenimus (24. September 2017)

Ich finde nicht das dass wie ein Penis aussieht. Eher wie´n Schwanz.


----------



## Loosa (24. September 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Verklemmte Leute sind wenig weltoffen. Deswegen auch wenig gebildet und deswegen dämlich genug Trump zu wählen.



Ist aber die falsche Logikkette. Trump Wähler sind vom Land.
Weniger weltoffen mag also stimmen.  Mit Intelligenz und Bildung hat das aber nur am Rande zu tun.


----------



## KylRoy (24. September 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist aber die falsche Logikkette. Trump Wähler sind vom Land.
> Weniger weltoffen mag also stimmen.  Mit Intelligenz und Bildung hat das aber nur am Rande zu tun.


Es ist durchaus erwiesen: Landbevölkerung ist weniger an Bildung interessiert und guckt gerne Foxnews was, ebenso erwiesen, dümmer oder uninformierter macht.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2017)

Währenddessen auf KIKA





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WCkWQtKcNx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Paldonhb (25. September 2017)

erigierte Geschlechtsteile in einer Sendung für Kleinkinder, langsam Zweifel ich echt am gesunden Menschenverstand.. der Wahnsinn was manche für ok halten...


----------

